# 1st video MTH GG-1



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Guys,
i was down runnin yesterday at Pat M's, and one of they other club members showed up with a new MTH GG-1 so i shot a little video for you guys that havent gotten your yet.. enjoy
Nick


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nick 

My winning Powerball ticket was won by some else, so for now I dont have one...;^(..... 
Was the 'pan' put down to clear the bridge? 
I thought that the 'rear' was always up or did he commanded it to stay down? 

*


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Ray,
the pan was up and when it went thrue the bridge it was GONE.... OOOOPS thats ok hes going to order a new one to replace the romoved one... remember fellas, keep your pantys down if you have LOW bridges HE HE HE..
Nick


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat! Boy do I want one.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice!! I'm still waiting for the Tuscan Red w/ 5 Gold Stripes model.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Chuck,
seems to be a good puller, we hooked up 7 usa stream liners and the loco would just start to slip going over the bridge, and those cars are 13ilb each. i had a video but some how got deleted







did you go to mwlsts? didnt look that busy from the web cam how was it?
Nick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, aristo or MTH passenger cars? 

Man, that wye is pretty short! needs a longer tail. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg 

the track coming off the wye goes about 50 feet to the side of my house where I plan to build my train shed with 6-7 sidings. This way I'll have trains ready to go without having to take them in and out of my house. 

Pat McCarty CEO 
Roisin & Owen Railroad, Inc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 10/04/2008 12:43 PM
Nick, aristo or MTH passenger cars? 

Man, that wye is pretty short! needs a longer tail. 

Regards, Greg


Greg
The video has it pulling aristo hevyweights but Bill had his USA trains streamliners there and they hook them up and it pulled them but started slipping a bit on the bridge. i had a video but it got lost some how? Like Pat replied the wye is short so it can cut back around under the bridge were it will go to a really cool lookin storage house he is getting ready to build so he can store his trains in it so it will be easy for him to play trains and not have to drag everything out of the garage.by the way for those of you that dont know, Pats a really good guy, we get together and run almost every week and he lets me bring my stuff to run every week so i can run some of it till my layout is done
Nick


----------

